# Renting for 3 months Paphos area



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

Can anyone give us advice on how to find a villa for this period of time. Most sites we have been on only offer 12 months and we cannot do this due to work commitments in U.K. Also pet friendly accommodation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on the time of year you want it for.
If it is during the off season you can often get a holiday let for a decent price as owners would rather be earning a bit of something and have the house occupied during the winter.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

TerriandGary said:


> Can anyone give us advice on how to find a villa for this period of time. Most sites we have been on only offer 12 months and we cannot do this due to work commitments in U.K. Also pet friendly accommodation.


Hi, just a bit curious why you want pet friendly for 3 months? Will you be bringing a dog for that short space of time? Otherwise I agree with Veronica.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

debs21 said:


> Hi, just a bit curious why you want pet friendly for 3 months? Will you be bringing a dog for that short space of time? Otherwise I agree with Veronica.


That thought had also crossed my mind


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

The best place to find short term / holiday accomodation is AirBNB.


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

*2 dogs - spaniels*



debs21 said:


> Hi, just a bit curious why you want pet friendly for 3 months? Will you be bringing a dog for that short space of time? Otherwise I agree with Veronica.


We will be bringing 2 spaniels with us springers one male and a female. Chester and Betty Boo


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes, we will be bringing 2 springer spaniels. I suppose a cheap holiday let would be the best bet, as most others seem to be long term for 1 year upwards. We cannot do this as work will only give up to 6 months leave ob absence. Any agents suggestions we are looking at Peiyia (think I spelt it right!).


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I can give you the number of someone who has been beyond amazing for us, but would have to send it via PM and I think you need a few more posts.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That thought had also crossed my mind


 Yes we will be bringing them with us for that time.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

How are you bringing them over?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

We are looking for April to June 2015. As stated before we cannot get more time off from work than 3 months. Do you know any agents we could e mail? We would be looking for 2 bed villa Peiyia area.


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> How are you bringing them over?
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Not sure yet on that accommodation first then dogs sorted next. We need to arrange a place to rent first. We are new to this.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

TerriandGary said:


> Not sure yet on that accommodation first then dogs sorted next. We need to arrange a place to rent first. We are new to this.


ok, cool! There are some good threads on the forum about bringing pets over, the search function on the forum is pretty good.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That thought had also crossed my mind


Hi thanks for website will e mail them.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

TerriandGary said:


> Hi thanks for website will e mail them.



I never found landlords to be very agreeable to the idea of dogs?? (But they may be more willing in the current economic climate?). Veronica will probably be the person to best advise on this. I would urge you to explore this aspect properly as Cyprus can be rather dog UNfriendly....


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

hiatusxenia said:


> I never found landlords to be very agreeable to the idea of dogs?? (But they may be more willing in the current economic climate?). Veronica will probably be the person to best advise on this. I would urge you to explore this aspect properly as Cyprus can be rather dog UNfriendly....


Can I suggest if it is feasible for you to do so maybe not bring your dogs over for those few months? It will be an expensive exercise for you and the dogs will be in crates then back in again before they know it to return. Is there someone they could stay with while you are here? Don't get me wrong but just think it will make the time you here that much easier and as said before will not limit you to renting properties. Once you decide where you want to be then I am sure you will find a landlord happy to accept your dogs long-term.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I doubt very much whether any short term rental owners will allow dogs. Many long term rentals do allow them though.


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> The best place to find short term / holiday accomodation is AirBNB.


Thanks will e mail AirBNB


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Can I suggest if it is feasible for you to do so maybe not bring your dogs over for those few months? It will be an expensive exercise for you and the dogs will be in crates then back in again before they know it to return. Is there someone they could stay with while you are here? Don't get me wrong but just think it will make the time you here that much easier and as said before will not limit you to renting properties. Once you decide where you want to be then I am sure you will find a landlord happy to accept your dogs long-term.


My son would probably look after them here whilst we are away. It would have been nice to bring them over with us to see how they are with climate.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

TerriandGary said:


> My son would probably look after them here whilst we are away. It would have been nice to bring them over with us to see how they are with climate.


I think your son looking after them would be the best option. During your stay you will meet many people who will advise you on many things including how their dogs have adjusted to the climate etc, you will miss them but I feel it will be the kindest way to do it and save you a fair bit of money too!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

TerriandGary said:


> My son would probably look after them here whilst we are away. It would have been nice to bring them over with us to see how they are with climate.


Most dogs will adjust to the climate, but it would be most fair to them to come here in beginning of winter, so they have long time to adjust. And then depending on breed, many owners here groom their dogs to have short hair during the warm period.

Dogs that has heart conditions can have big problems during the hot months


----------



## TerriandGary (Nov 15, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> The best place to find short term / holiday accomodation is AirBNB.


Hi we have had a few replies from people renting on AirBNB looks about the best so far. Thanks again for info.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Glad its working out for you


----------

